# Remove abs R32 GTR



## TY RACING (Feb 22, 2009)

I am thinking of removing the abs unit from my r32.
Will this affect the 4wd system?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No
...


----------



## TY RACING (Feb 22, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> No
> ...


Okey,so I can remove the abs pump and wiering without any worries
I thought I red somewhere that the attessa needed signal from the abs to function.But that was mabye another 4 wd system?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

No the attessa works off the wheel speed sensors (look like castleated tubes on the hubs)
I took all the ABS system off my car years ago, make no difference to the 4wd system.
I then fitted an adjustable brake bias setup , and tuned the brakes.
Works fine


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I know this is an old thread.

Glen, see i used the search function, are you impressed? :chuckle:

Anyway, to the quetion.
Im thinking about removing my ABS, do i need a brake bias for the rear brakes, or does the stock masterpump have enough of a split front vs rear? 

Asim


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

OMG !!
lol 
I never tried mine without the bias valve, but I would think you will need one.
Its very easy to fit.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry to ask you more questions, but considering removing the ABS in my R32, but I've never done something like that before.

What all will be removed, and what do I need to buy/fabricate? New lines?
Thanks!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

There are a couple of brake lines to make up and you'll need a T-piece but its nothing difficult. 

TT


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> OMG !!
> lol
> I never tried mine without the bias valve, but I would think you will need one.
> Its very easy to fit.


haha 

Yeah i know all about the valves, was just qurious to wether i would need one or not.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> There are a couple of brake lines to make up and you'll need a T-piece but its nothing difficult.
> 
> TT


Did you use a brake bias valve on your car? 

Asim


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Did you use a brake bias valve on your car?


Nope. But I'm intending to change the entire braking system soon anyway and run a bias pedal box.

Brakes worked fine without ABS. Certainly on the road I didnt detect any obvious bias issues.

TT


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The master cylinder has a built in bias valve so you shouldn't need one. In fact most bias valve sellers tell you not to use one with a bias valve master cylinder - can really mess up the rear brakes.

If you want to do any brake calcs all the info on bias valving for the stock car is in the workshop manual.

I have a suspicion you could play with the spring in the bias section of the master cylinder to compensate a little for a big front brake upgrade. Not something you'd want to mess up though!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> The master cylinder has a built in bias valve so you shouldn't need one. In fact most bias valve sellers tell you not to use one with a bias valve master cylinder - can really mess up the rear brakes.
> 
> If you want to do any brake calcs all the info on bias valving for the stock car is in the workshop manual.
> 
> I have a suspicion you could play with the spring in the bias section of the master cylinder to compensate a little for a big front brake upgrade. Not something you'd want to mess up though!





tarmac terror said:


> Nope. But I'm intending to change the entire braking system soon anyway and run a bias pedal box.
> 
> Brakes worked fine without ABS. Certainly on the road I didnt detect any obvious bias issues.
> 
> TT


Thanks guys, this is the info i was looking for 

So tomorrow, new pads (project mu), new brakefluid (project mu), new steel braded brakelines and remove the ABS unit.

Asim


----------



## abdngtr (Dec 24, 2007)

To do this, would one have to simply connect the rear input to the rear output, and front input with a T piece to the front outputs? Do the 3 plugs from the ABS unit need anything done to them?

Reason I ask is that my ABS unit is leaking from the column below the F bleed nipple. I have had the unit apart, and there are 4 o-rings (one for each bleed nipple column, and the 2 inner columns with allen key caps), and they look to be ok, so I am considering removing the ABS modulator altogether.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes just connected them as you describe and remove the ABS module altogether and you'll be just fine


----------



## abdngtr (Dec 24, 2007)

Cheers mate, looks like Im going to do that. I'll put up a post with some pictures of how the modulators failed, could become a common problem on R32's with the age now I think. I think its down to knackered solenoids


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

mate have u done this yet ? got any pics ??


----------



## bucharest (Sep 18, 2010)

do u need a female style screw in t piece ? with stops to put pressure on the fitting ? where to find it ? do u leave the lines going across the car ?? and just connect them all up where the abs used to be ? help pls


----------

